# "Cut-Price Classics"



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone hear the programme on BBC Radio 4 on Thursday 15th March? "Cut-Price Classics" was presented by Simon Townley, who had been looking into the world of budget LPs in the 1950s and 1960s. It must have been a nostalgia trip for the listeners who remember Saga and Egmont and so on, but it also revealed things about the workings of the business. 
If you missed it, I'd say it's a pleasant half-hour even if it was all before your time (as it was mine too - just) and you can still hear it on the BBC web site by means of the "listen again" function.
By the way, does anyone else recall the "Camden Classics" of the 1970s?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like a repeat of a program I heard a couple of years ago (also on R4) and as you say it was a lot more interesting than it sounds. Some of those old LPs were a bit ropey and some were as brittle as 78s. I still have a few.

Remember MFP (Music for Pleasure)?


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

The first record I ever bought was the CFP (Classics for Pleasure) version of Dvorak's "From the New World " Symphony. Not a bad recording actually, but many of the cheaper LPs were actually mono recordings from the 78 era.


----------

